# Outside the Box > Philosophy and Debate >  >  Kiddie Porn on Facebook

## Denise

There's a group called:
Nenitas hot - No importa tu edad

Translated as : Nenitas hot - Age doesn't matter
_Leave us some of your most daring and burning confessions or a public friend or anonymously_

I have seen girls displaying photos with visible genitalia, removed a few hours later. Anyone could have downloaded those pictures into their hard drive, using the group as a means of exchange.

Facebook has repeatedly dismissed complaints, as the group doesn't seem to violate their Terms of Use.

----------


## Denise

http://stopchildpornonfacebook.com/

http://www.change.org/petitions/bloc...-from-facebook

Remember when Facebook took down a picture of a mother breastfeeding her baby?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolog...eding-ban.html

*What's up?*

----------


## FracturedMoonlight

I think Facebook's been pretty irresponsible in the past, but they're pushing it with that. Nothing even remotely close to that should be supported on that open of a networking site (or anywhere really, but it's the internet unfortunately). If they're so afraid of a picture of a mother breastfeeding, it's kind of depressing they choose to be lax in doing much about this issue. Yes, there's always a risk of someone being irresponsible and posting an explicit photo, but at least try to weed out the pages or groups that potentially represent or support that kind of thing. The group's title is shady enough, don't you think? I don't get it, disgusting.

----------


## Ironman

> There's a group called:
> Nenitas hot - No importa tu edad
> 
> Translated as : Nenitas hot - Age doesn't matter
> _Leave us some of your most daring and burning confessions or a public friend or anonymously_
> 
> I have seen girls displaying photos with visible genitalia, removed a few hours later. Anyone could have downloaded those pictures into their hard drive, using the group as a means of exchange.
> 
> Facebook has repeatedly dismissed complaints, as the group doesn't seem to violate their Terms of Use.



The translation is actually worse - "hot kiddies - your age is not important", but yeah for even those can speak Spanish, that's SICK!  Their home countries should nail them hard - and let Bubba have the rest!
I only created an account as an emergency to reach my brother.  Now, I just want to delete it!

----------


## jsgt

...and reason 1,046 I don't have Facebook. Absolutely mind blowing that they would allow this kind of thing on their website.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## WintersTale

That is outrageous. I can't believe Facebook would allow that?

----------


## Secretly Pretentious

Child pornography is illegal. How does that not violate Facebook's terms of use? What's Facebook's stance on posting pornography in general? It's shocking that this has been allowed for so long.

----------


## shelbster18

::s: hock: That's messed up.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Personally I would love to see Facebook shut down for good.

----------


## meepie

I've been requested by people who were fully naked on their profile pictures, probably running an auto-script to add every person they come across. Funny that they don't take down the pictures of these kids posting their genitalia neither the nude people that friend request me.

----------


## WintersTale

Facebook has a lot of good uses, but it needs to be better regulated. I don't understand how a political group, for example, can be banned, but something like this _isn't?_

----------


## WineKitty

> Facebook has a lot of good uses, but it needs to be better regulated. I don't understand how a political group, for example, can be banned, but something like this _isn't?_



I know of a particular political page that is constantly under fire from FaceBook but yet they allow this kind of stuff??  Not to mention I have a music page and got a submitted ad denied because I dared to criticize FB.  I like FB to keep in touch with family but its more like a love/hate relationship.

----------


## WintersTale

> I know of a particular political page that is constantly under fire from FaceBook but yet they allow this kind of stuff??  Not to mention I have a music page and got a submitted ad denied because I dared to criticize FB.  I like FB to keep in touch with family but its more like a love/hate relationship.



The one that gets targeted the most is a political page called "Being Liberal." It seems that anti-Obama pages could stay up, but a page on 'being Liberal' was breaking the Facebook guidelines...go figure.

----------


## Denise

We will never know. I bet Zuckerberg frequents that group.

----------


## Ironman

OMG!  That's gross............

----------


## WineKitty

> The one that gets targeted the most is a political page called "Being Liberal." It seems that anti-Obama pages could stay up, but a page on 'being Liberal' was breaking the Facebook guidelines...go figure.




That is EXACTLY the page I was thinking of!!  ::):   There is the other one, Being Conservative, which is deemed just fine and dandy by FB but Being Liberal is constantly under the gun.  Makes me think Zuckerberg is a conservative now that he has all that money to protect.

----------


## Ironman

It's just wrong on so many levels!

----------


## colleen

> I bet Zuckerberg frequents that group.



LOL  ::

----------


## WintersTale

I've never come across anything like that on Facebook, but I do know that, if I ever did, I would report it right away. It just makes me sick to think of children being hurt. 

Facebook has it's usefulness. I use it a lot for social networking for my music career and keeping in touch with friends and family. I can see, however, how it might be stressful for some.

----------


## Denise

Success! The group has been deleted . .

----------


## FracturedMoonlight

Yay! Happy to hear that. Let's hope nothing like this resurfaces around there again.

----------


## CeCe

Ew.

----------


## WintersTale

I am mesmerized by your avatar, CeCe. Who is that?

----------


## Daniel

Oh gosh. The Internet is a dangerous thing. Use it with caution! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Otherside

Ugh, this makes me sick. But then, it doesn't surprise me that Facebook behave in that way.

----------


## Antidote

Yeah that is disgusting. Meanwhile I stumbled upon a youtube channel with a bunch of voyeuristic under-table videos of a some girl. It looks like she didn't know she was being filmed. I reported the channel, but they said it did not violate anything? Are you fcking kidding me? The videos are still up, and I am absolutely disgusted.

----------


## WintersTale

The internet is an extremely dangerous place.

----------


## barefootbeauty

There are far too many sickos in the world and online especially and as recent things have showed facebooks privacy stuff is awful! You can tag one person and every one and their friggen dog can see this picture... I'm sorry but I would rather not have a bunch of random people viewing pictures of my children as a mother it makes me very uneasy to think that I have no idea who is seeing the pictures of my kids.  There have been many times I have just wanted to save every one of my pictures and just de-activate so there is less worry.

----------


## WintersTale

> The membership on facebook, myspace, youtube, myyearbook, etc has alw  Reply With Quoteays pushed the boundaries.  The best thing to do is "think" before you post.  What if this gets out to people I don't trust?   Could it come back to haunt me later?



Very well said.

----------


## James

God this is *sick.* I have three very impressionable kids of my own, all under age of 13. Nothing scares the hell out of me more than them being stalked, either irl or online. That's the kind of stuff that keeps me awake at night.

----------


## James

^ My concern is that my ex has sole custody of all three of my kids.

She has been known to lock herself in her room all day and let them do what they want, both inside and several blocks down outside.

She has also been know to leave them at home alone while she goes out and gets drunk with her friends, and boyfriends.

My kids are ages 12, 9 and 9. But my ex started doing this a couple of years ago.

I don't have a responsible adult watching over their shoulder, policing what they do on the internet. And I suspect a lot of kids don't.

*THAT'S* why I worry.

----------


## WintersTale

There is so much garbage on the internet that I worry what kids are seeing nowadays. 

It was bad when I was a 13 year old, and that was in the late 90's. I'm sure it's gotten much, much worse.

----------


## WintersTale

It makes sense. 

I am an advocate of regular, adult pornography, but I feel it should be filtered out from people who don't want to see it.

----------

